

Ask HN: How many Tabs/Windows open on average?  - rokhayakebe

How many Tabs do you have on average?
Desktop app?
Does it affect your productivity.
For me I find myself with an average of 6. I work best when I have 4 or 5 open simultaneously and I loose it at 12.
======
pjackson
When I'm in the zone, I have two browser tabs and dozens of editor tabs.

When I'm shaving yaks, I have one editor tab and 10 browser tabs.

